# Swirl Marks



## SteveSorted (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone recommend someone good to work on the love of my life.....got an 03 RS Focus..........need some swirl marks gone from the last owner
:wave: 
cheers steve


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Mark may be able to help, depending on your location, send a PM to Brazo :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Where a bouts are you? i'm in North Wales


----------



## SteveSorted (Mar 25, 2007)

Am near crosshands guys..........west wales:wave:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Very nice car m8,should come up looking sweet.


----------

